# Beretta 92X handgun



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Seen this discussed on all the other forums, but no one has started a thread here on the Beretta 92X, so I thought I would.

Rumor is that the MSRP for the base model is in the $1399. All steel Beretta with a thumb safety and some added features.

The standard model interests me the most, but obviously that model will cost even more, probably.....

Not available in the USA yet - but hopefully soon. I do wish it had the standard 92 grip. But, word is that it may come with a conversion grip similar to the M9A3 conversion grip.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Never heard of it until now, looks like a sweet race gun. The adjustable trigger looks very innovative. 3.3 to 6.6 lbs with adjustable over-travel. Wow.


----------



## Fitzy (Apr 19, 2019)

Not available here in Australia either. Could someone point me in the direction of when it would be available???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta Rep on another forum told us to expect it at the end of the summer... Here in the USA


----------



## Fitzy (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for that mate, appreciate it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem. I can't wait


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting concept: M1911 grip shape and angle, M1911 safety, but with a "traditional double-action" trigger.
Is it correct to assume that one can carry this new pistol in "condition one"?

It is also interesting that J.M. Browning was so correct, in the decisions he made when he was designing the M1911.
Here's a very modern Beretta pistol, using more-than-a-century-old Browning design features!


----------



## Fitzy (Apr 19, 2019)

It does look extremely modern. I really think there isn't much else that compares to it atm? It will be my first pistol and from what I can gather it is suited more for range and comp. then carry which suits me fine. My only concern is it will take a year before it hits our shores!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Interesting concept: M1911 grip shape and angle, M1911 safety, but with a "traditional double-action" trigger.
> Is it correct to assume that one can carry this new pistol in "condition one"?
> 
> It is also interesting that J.M. Browning was so correct, in the decisions he made when he was designing the M1911.
> Here's a very modern Beretta pistol, using more-than-a-century-old Browning design features!


Yes, the gun should be able to be carried in SAO - like a 1911


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like the Brigadier and the A3 had a baby!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would bet it is a pistol that you would NEVER wear out, but I can't say that I am a fan of the A3 grip frame.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> I would bet it is a pistol that you would NEVER wear out, but I can't say that I am a fan of the A3 grip frame.


I agree. But they are supposed to make a conversion grip similar to what the M9A3 has.


----------

